# Any interest in custom/performance QSW exhausts?



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

I have been building performance exhausts for VW Dashers and Foxes, Audi Foxes, Rx-7s, ST_i_s, etc., for years now. I need to build a system for my QSW, so I will have a car without exhaust as a template very soon. If anybody is interested, IM me.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Dude... you think you could fab me up a total exhaust if I gave you the specifics... just not weld a few slip joints so it can be broken down and shipped


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Edward, it is possible. I have access to a Dasher for a model, but it is a wagon. I don't know if there is a difference between the wagon and the hatchback when it comes to the floor and exhaust mounting behind the rear axle.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

what kind of $$$ are we tlking about?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I don't know if there is a difference between the wagon and the hatchback when it comes to the floor and exhaust mounting behind the rear axle. 
hmmmm... I 90% sure the rear axle beam is different, underbelly I'm pretty sure is the same. Damn, you need to move closer to CO


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

QSW exhaust runs Under the suspension.
Any muffle shop that make 'custom' exhaust can build a 2.125" or 2.5" cat back + free flowing muffler etc for $200


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_2.125" or 2.5" cat back

Turbo + Bigger = Better








I'm torn between going dual-side exit (muffler.... 3" in, dual 2.5" out).... or going single out the rear, 3" all the way through
anywasies... .its ALL gonna be custom/unique


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wait, You got a B2?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Wait, You got a B2? 

B2? ??? where have you been scoty?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ovha heha!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_QSW exhaust runs Under the suspension.
Any muffle shop that make 'custom' exhaust can build a 2.125" or 2.5" cat back + free flowing muffler etc for $200



There is no need to put custom in quotation marks here, Scoty. Whether from me or from a muffler shop, this is legitimately custom work. 
I build perfectly fitting exhaust systems with mandrel bent tubing, all flanged together, with whatever tubing size and muffler the owner wants. If you can find that for $200, then that is spectacular and I highly recommend working with that shop. All I am offering here is an alternative for those who cannot find a locally made mandrel bent exhaust.
As for tubing size, 2.125" = 2-1/8. I assume you mean 2.25".
Yes, the QSW exhaust routes under the CV axle. Edward and I were having an aside about his DASHER, whose exhaust routes above the axle and panhard rod.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

Jonothan...I posted a link to this thread to the synchronized yahoo group for you. Maybe you'll get some business from that.
Also on an aside...when I stopped to pick up that bolt in your shop I took a peek at the red monster in the back of the shop....we need to talk.


----------

